# ADU septic question



## acarter (Aug 29, 2020)

Hello, 

I've been doing a lot of reading on this forum, but this is my first time posting. I am in the planning stages of building an ADU in the attic of my new detached garage (built 2 years ago). It's 28x30, but the ADU in the attic will be 12x30. There are no issues with my local ordinances, I meet all the requirements. 

My biggest problem at the moment is the fact that I'm on a septic system. It's a 3br system, and a 3br house. So I can't just add another br/apartment without either installing a new septic all together or adding on to the one I have, depending what the poo engineer comes up with. Since our system is about 20 years old, I'm pretty sure the only way it's happening is to replace the whole thing. Another problem is that it's an elevated sand mound (wet area) so it's not a cheap system to replace. If I have to spend 20k for a new septic that will probably not justify the extra rent income.

A friend mentioned that it might be possible to reduce the bedroom count in my house to enable me to add the ADU. Since I'm not planning on selling anytime soon I don't really care if my house is classified as a 2br, if it would be as simple as removing a door and closet to get it "reclassified" as a 2br... Anybody ever done this? I'm in rural Maine, so our local code is about as relaxed as you can get. It's only me in the house, and at most I could have two cozy people in the apartment, so it's not like I'll be risking overloading the septic in any way.

Thanks!


----------



## cda (Aug 29, 2020)

Welcome 

Do the relaxed code inspectors have to approve

1. the adu plans

2. inspect the adu when finished

3. approve your septic set up


----------



## acarter (Aug 29, 2020)

cda said:


> Welcome
> 
> Do the relaxed code inspectors have to approve
> 
> ...



yes, otherwise I wouldn't be worried about it!


----------



## cda (Aug 29, 2020)

Got to ask

Just a note removing the door and closet, a lot of the times it is still a bedroom.

This sounds like a question to the local ahj.

Plus have you contacted a septic service to evaluate your system???  You might be in better shape than you think


----------



## VillageInspector (Aug 29, 2020)

I agree with CDA, its still going to be a three bedroom house regardless.


----------



## steveray (Aug 31, 2020)

Talk to the health people (or whomever approves/ inspects septic), but you might be able to get away with reducing the house bedrooms...


----------



## jj1289 (Aug 31, 2020)

Many septic regulations allow you to add an additional bedroom provided the number bedrooms to add does not exceed 50% of the number of bedrooms designed for the septic system.  An example is if you have  a 3-bedroom septic system and want to add a fourth bedroom, it is possible, depending on the local regulations.


----------



## FLSTF01 (Sep 2, 2020)

In Connecticut, so long as the existing septic is not failing AND there exists a code-complying area on the lot to construct the right size septic, should the existing one fail, it is permissible to add a bedroom.  The Board of Health conducts a review that may or may not involve soil testing to determine suitability.  Removing a door doesn't turn a bedroom into not-a-bedroom in Connecticut either.  You need a five-foot clear opening to eliminate the possibility of privacy.  You need to talk to your local Building and Health departments to get the actual details that you will need to follow.


----------

